# jasper co arrow head finds



## oaktree4444 (Sep 9, 2012)

i found all of these over the years on top of a hill by our snall pond . any ideas on the history of these especally the larger ones??? all of these were found in the eudora/ prospect community


----------



## godogs57 (Sep 9, 2012)

Beautiful finds there!


----------



## walkinboss01 (Sep 10, 2012)

Post them in the primitive section. There are a lot of experts on points in that section. Awesome finds!!!


----------



## oaktree4444 (Sep 10, 2012)

thanks for the help walkinboss01.  does anyone have any idea about the age of them??? the largest of them and the small one with the broke tip seem to be made of the same rock with a reddish color. my family has been in the area for 150+ years and my great grandma (bigmama 1906 - 2003) always talked about the indians killing her "pa's" cows one night when she was a little girl. All the points were found on her 13 acres over the last 12 yrs .


----------



## Willjo (Sep 10, 2012)

Top row 1st. Abbey Middle archaic 6000 -4000 B.P. 2nd Mcintire about same age, 3rd. Abbey, 4th Elora, all archaic stem points. 2nd row 2nd point Bolen bevel older than others. Bottom row true arrowheads woodland or Mississippian period, Last points before they were moved west.


----------



## oaktree4444 (Mar 22, 2014)

bump


----------



## Willjo (Mar 22, 2014)

The third point is a South Prong creek, not an Abby


----------



## biggabuck (Mar 23, 2014)

Those are a great find .. I grew up on Jackson and when they would draw the lake down. We would find a lot of heads. At one time I had 100 plus heads plus a whole bunch of 58 cal Bullets.


----------

